# COVID-19 posts/articles/news



## KLiKzg (Jun 3, 2021)

Noticed we do not have this kind of topic here, where everyone can post news/posts/articles.

So, let me start here with one:








						'We should be able to eliminate people dying from this': Researchers say they've made COVID breakthrough
					

Scientists have developed an antiviral therapy that kills off the COVID-19 viral load in infected mice by 99.9 per cent, Australian researchers say.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 3, 2021)

We do. In the lounge and in the science/technology forums. Post there please.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 3, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> We do. In the lounge and in the science/technology forums.


Save's me looking up and linking threads  (Thanks)


----------



## KLiKzg (Jun 3, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> We do. In the lounge and in the science/technology forums. Post there please.


If you are referring to this:








						Maps, science, data & statistics tracking of COVID-19
					

Since this outbreak is affecting the tech industry as a whole, which affects us all here at TPU, it seemed like a good idea to post two of the best tracking maps I have found from HealthMap and Johns Hopkins University.  Johns Hopkins...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Then I would argue that I do not want to keep a track of statistics & maps data in it. Only scientific links & news!
But the moderators can freely choose what to do...


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 3, 2021)

That thread deals with the science as well. I'll put s comma in the title to make it clearer.


----------



## KLiKzg (Jun 3, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> That thread deals with the science as well. I'll put s comma in the title to make it clearer.


Why don't you merge the topics?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 3, 2021)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/covid-19-a-global-issue.264565/


----------

